# Posting Guidelines for the "Shooting the Breeze" Forum



## Brendan Burgess

This forum is for Frequent Posters who want to share jokes with other contributors to Askaboutmoney. It is not a core function of Askaboutmoney so it is restriced to Frequent Posters. A Frequent Poster is someone with at least 50 posts and who has been a member for at least 30 days. 

It's for jokes, stories, trivia and other non serious stuff which doesn't fall into the Letting Off Steam forum which is supposed to be serious.

If _   any_ of the moderators finds a post offensive or obscene, she or he will delete it even if someone else sees no harm in it. There will be no discussion of or explanation of deleting policies.


----------

